

Show HN: Simple iOS Online/Offline Switch for Development - derwildemomo
https://github.com/moritzh/FakeReachability

======
barumrho
If you have wired connection, you can setup wifi sharing and turn it on and
off. This way you can simulate slow connection as well. (Using
<http://mschrag.github.com/>)

~~~
derwildemomo
this is interesting. haven't thought about that. thanks!!

------
namank
I appreciate the licensing. It agrees with me.

A sneak preview: =====================================

    
    
                DO WHAT THE FUCK YOU WANT TO PUBLIC LICENSE
                        Version 2, December 2004
    
     Copyright (C) 2004 Sam Hocevar <sam@hocevar.net>
    
     Everyone is permitted to copy and distribute verbatim or modified
     copies of this license document, and changing it is allowed as long
     as the name is changed.
    
                DO WHAT THE FUCK YOU WANT TO PUBLIC LICENSE
       TERMS AND CONDITIONS FOR COPYING, DISTRIBUTION AND MODIFICATION
    
      0. You just DO WHAT THE FUCK YOU WANT TO.

~~~
derwildemomo
well, i'm afraid it's incompatible with the GPL though :-D

------
ka010
I can definitely see this come in handy, nice stuff :)

------
conradev
Wasn't there something that could simulate a 3G connection? Or was that not
for iOS?

~~~
derwildemomo
there are a few tools that can do that, like the Network Conditioner that
comes with the developer tools or something like the Charles Proxy, but the
special purpose of this little project is to fake the Reachability Information
provided by the Device into completely offline, which is a bit different.

------
awolf
Is turning on and off wifi really that big of a pain point?

~~~
derwildemomo
In fact yes. At least for stuff I do I consider it necessary to test almost
all eventualities when it comes to online/offline behavior. This makes me have
to switch between airplane and online a lot of times, and it is simply a
matter of time. So I built this to avoid having to toggle on/off airplane mode
all the time.

~~~
awolf
I just use the iOS simulator and switch on and off my Mac's wifi.

~~~
derwildemomo
I'm streaming my music mostly, so that's a no-go for me, but of course a
perfect solution if it works for you.

